# Ebay Rhizomes



## Scruffy (9/7/09)

Just browsing Ebay and came across these

He seems to have a few varieties, is he kosher? 

Ta...

BTW, i'm just curious - vaguely sensing this might send some guys delirious and cause furious bidding hysteria (and consequently the bidding prices), so, if you're interested, you're not competing against me... I haven't got a garden yet!!!


----------



## NeilArge (9/7/09)

Scruffy said:


> Just browsing Ebay and came across these
> 
> He seems to have a few varieties, is he kosher?
> 
> ...



Hi Scruffy

Yep, from my experience this guy is the goods. He's a member of this forum. I bought a Chinook off of him last year and it grew beautifully but, alas, no flowers. I'm sure it will go like a beauty this spring and summer though - the rhizome is huge. I'm happy to share some of that BTW if anyone wants some of it (no charge, but I'm not posting it).

Cheers

ToG


----------



## wambesi (9/7/09)

TunofGrunt said:


> Hi Scruffy
> 
> Yep, from my experience this guy is the goods. He's a member of this forum. I bought a Chinook off of him last year and it grew beautifully but, alas, no flowers. I'm sure it will go like a beauty this spring and summer though - the rhizome is huge. I'm happy to share some of that BTW if anyone wants some of it (no charge, but I'm not posting it).
> 
> ...



Mine also grew great and I also got about 140g dried flowers from it, again from this seller.
Pretty happy for my first year crop.


----------



## NeilArge (9/7/09)

wambesi said:


> Mine also grew great and I also got about 140g dried flowers from it, again from this seller.
> Pretty happy for my first year crop.



Wow - what did you get Wambesi? I had mine stuck in a pot all summer, and it was a pretty mild one up here, so I'm not that surprised I didn't get anything.

Cheers

ToG


----------



## jbirbeck (9/7/09)

Scruffy said:


> Just browsing Ebay and came across these
> 
> He seems to have a few varieties, is he kosher?
> 
> ...



yep no worries at all. top seller


----------



## wambesi (9/7/09)

TunofGrunt said:


> Wow - what did you get Wambesi? I had mine stuck in a pot all summer, and it was a pretty mild one up here, so I'm not that surprised I didn't get anything.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ToG



Same, Chinook.
It was also in a pot, as will my POR, Tettnang and (possible) cascade this summer - interesting to see how these go.

It's weird though, some people's just have not been producing while others have gone nuts, see how you go this year and if nothing give me a yell back and I'll send you a cutting.


----------



## domonsura (9/7/09)

Yep, he's all good - nice guy, good service. I have a couple from him and he even threw in a freebie as well!


----------



## drsmurto (9/7/09)

Can only add to the ++++s. 

Got my cascade rhizome off him.


----------



## NeilArge (9/7/09)

wambesi said:


> Same, Chinook.
> It was also in a pot, as will my POR, Tettnang and (possible) cascade this summer - interesting to see how these go.
> 
> It's weird though, some people's just have not been producing while others have gone nuts, see how you go this year and if nothing give me a yell back and I'll send you a cutting.



Onya, Wambesi - lovely gesture! Have you used your hops? (Dumb question - as if you couldn't stop yourself!  ). Do you think they were bitterer or in anyway different than the bought stuff? I love Chinook as a bittering hop.

Cheers

ToG


----------



## drsmurto (9/7/09)

TunofGrunt said:


> Onya, Wambesi - lovely gesture! Have you used your hops? (Dumb question - as if you couldn't stop yourself!  ). Do you think they were bitterer or in anyway different than the bought stuff? I love Chinook as a bittering hop.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ToG



I've used home grown chinook hops in a simple APA. 

tastes nothing like US chinook, the people who have tried it agree its closer to B Saaz.

I like it a lot :icon_drunk:


----------



## Fents (10/7/09)

Its AndrewQLD isnt it?


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/7/09)

Fents said:


> Its AndrewQLD isnt it?



:blink: 

Did I miss something???


----------



## Fents (10/7/09)

sorry mate i though lochrockingbeats on ebay was you...obv not, mistaken ID. it is someone on here tho.


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/7/09)

Fents said:


> sorry mate i though lochrockingbeats on ebay was you...obv not, mistaken ID. it is someone on here tho.



No worries, thought I was famous for a second there


----------



## buttersd70 (10/7/09)

DrSmurto said:


> I've used home grown chinook hops in a simple APA.
> 
> tastes nothing like US chinook, the people who have tried it agree its closer to B Saaz.
> 
> I like it a lot :icon_drunk:



afaik, I've not tried a beer with "proper" US chinook or with "proper" B Saaz.....

All I know is it was indeed a bloody nice beer.....but next time, I'll try it when sober, for a more realistic evaluation. :lol:


----------



## Wolfy (10/7/09)

Scruffy said:


> He seems to have a few varieties, is he kosher?


I think you'll find, if you use the search function, that he's either a forum member, or obtained a some/many of his hops from other forum members here.


----------



## Renegade (11/7/09)

wambesi said:


> It's weird though, some people's just have not been producing while others have gone nuts



Nothing weird about that. Climate zones, soil condition, aptitude for having a 'green thumb' all come into play. Most plants, hops or others, aren't just a 'set and forget' process.


----------



## Barramundi (11/7/09)

kosher perhaps but due to the faxt he alledgedly obtained his initial rhizomes free not always popular with some members of the forum .. ive sold rhizomes too but only ones that ive bought in the first place and to recover some costs of the purchase ...kinda an unwritten law of mine and others if i didnt pay for it it comes free if i pass it on ,


----------



## Batz (11/7/09)

Fents said:


> Its AndrewQLD isnt it?




I reckon it is too.

Batz


----------



## jyo (12/7/09)

Go with Hops West, hes located in Albany, W.A. I grew a cascade, hallertau and chinook last season, and the taste and aroma was pretty damn close to what i buy from the homebrew shop. 
Hes a great bloke to deal with.



Scruffy said:


> Just browsing Ebay and came across these
> 
> He seems to have a few varieties, is he kosher?
> 
> ...


----------



## OLDS2006 (12/7/09)

I believe Andrew is his name and his nic here is very similar to the Ebay one.


----------



## HoppingMad (12/7/09)

Yup, no probs with Lochrockin'.

lochrockingbeers posts here (sells under lochrockingbeats on ebay) and can't fault his hops or his knowledge. His posts on growing rhizomes on this forum are spot-on and very knowledgeable. The guy knows his stuff.

Bought a Hersbrucker off him and found him nothing but straight-up. The hop I got has grown way better than the other 4 I purchased last year. So yup - the guy deals in quality too. Can't fault him.

Cheers,

Hopper.


----------



## jdonly1 (13/7/09)

I also had good dealings with Lochrockin.He was real great to deal with and the rhizomes are great.Shit 1 was huge :icon_chickcheers: 
I planted the yesterday :icon_cheers:


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/7/09)

> Its AndrewQLD isnt it?





Batz said:


> I reckon it is too.
> 
> Batz



I couldn't grow a plant to save my life, my thumb is about as green as the sky. 
Could whoever this phantom ebayer is please step forward and own up.

AndrewQLD 
(not the ebayer)


----------

